# Polaris - Hawkeye ????



## Aquatrac360 (Mar 4, 2006)

Just went to the local dealer and not really sure on the ATV I want. I just can't see myself and the things I'm going to be doing really needs a large ATV.. I kept coming back to the Hawkeye 300. I like the mid size for myself and my kids. I'm not going to pull or carry much and any feedback on this unit would be great or any other of the same size.... Thanks


----------



## Aquatrac360 (Mar 4, 2006)

I just picked up a "ATV Magazine" this issue has 142 quads - details, specs, prices. Gave some details to the hawkeye and found info on the grizzly.. I stll like the mid-size. comments!! Thanks


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

After going to Polaris's website, I would upgrade to the Sportsman 450 model. Basically the same machine, but the 450 you give you added hp and torque that maybe needed when climbing hills, or going through mud holes. It has all the same features that the hawkeye has. It is not much heavier then the haweye. I think you will be happier with the added horse power and torque that the 450 will give you. I am a big fan of the Sportsman 500efi but that is not what your lookin for. Before making the purchase I would check out Yamahas Wolverine as well. If you are worried about the wieght of the machine I believe the Wolverine is lighter then the Hawkeye and is in the same class as the Hawkeye. Just my thoughts on it though.


----------



## Aquatrac360 (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for the input... I like to have everyones views and get as much info as I can. I don't want to regret on buying a unit and having to wait to buy another one later. My plan is to keep the first one I buy for many years .... That hawkeye was really the size frame I want.. I could go for more HP  Thanks again


----------



## Cramer1 (Nov 7, 2006)

I bought a hawkeye 4x4 last month at Linwood cycle on M-13. I like the machine so far, but had to take it in for an oil leak from the transmission, I think. I paid $4,750.00 out the door for it in black and silver. Anyone else have one?


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

Aquatrac360,

I would suggest not buying any until the dealer or dealers allow you to test ride the models your interested in. Bigcountrysg give you a great suggestion if your going to keep it for the years you mentioned.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

For what I use a quad for I also prefer a small frame quad. I dont need alot of horsepower. I have an older honda and a older suzuki and I use them for deer hunting and ice fishing. I plow snow with a truck and farm with a tractor so having a quad that is small enough to move around by hand is nice. I regularly unload and load my quad by hand in and out of my hd. I can get to places and out of them that I cant get with my buddies grizzly. If I need to I can pick the front end of my quad up and walk it around. The larger high horse quads are fun when you feel the need for speed but on the average michigan trail a sport quad or dirt bike will leave any utility quad far in the dust if your into that type of thing.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

A few weeks ago I bought a 2006 Honda Rancher 4x4 350FM. I was the same way not wanting/needing a real big machine for what I will use it for. I am 6'2" and weigh 215. The 350 gives me plenty of power and is full time 4x4, also easy to drive into the bed of my pickup. It weighs just over 500 lbs. I researched Quads for quite a while and drove a few including the Hawkeye. I purchased the Honda at Motorcity Powersports on Telegraph for $ 4,600 otd. You can get these pretty reasonable since Honda discontinued them after selling over a million of them and went to a liquid cooled 420 in the Rancher for 2007. Good luck.


----------



## blk82072 (Feb 10, 2007)

For a mid sized ATV you cant go wrong with the Hawkeye, it is the only mid size with true all wheel drive, it has plenty of power, the only thing it needs are bigger tires. It comes with 22" (I think) and they look small on it. With the clutch it has it makes plenty of power (even with bigger tires)!
I agree with bigcountrysg on the Sportsman line up, price wise I would get the larger. But if you want a smaller framed machine the Hawkeye will do everything you ask it to!


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

blk82072 said:


> For a mid sized ATV you cant go wrong with the Hawkeye, it is the only mid size with true all wheel drive, it has plenty of power, the only thing it needs are bigger tires. It comes with 22" (I think) and they look small on it. With the clutch it has it makes plenty of power (even with bigger tires)!
> I agree with bigcountrysg on the Sportsman line up, price wise I would get the larger. But if you want a smaller framed machine the Hawkeye will do everything you ask it to!


Bigger tires means a loss of horsepower slightly. Why because your changing the gear ratio when you add bigger tires. The manufacturers go through testing to find out what tire size is best for the machine. If it was me I would keep the tire size and maybe replace with a more aggressive tire. You will loose power this way too but keep your gear ratio.


----------



## blk82072 (Feb 10, 2007)

bigcountrysg said:


> Bigger tires means a loss of horsepower slightly. Why because your changing the gear ratio when you add bigger tires. The manufacturers go through testing to find out what tire size is best for the machine. If it was me I would keep the tire size and maybe replace with a more aggressive tire. You will loose power this way too but keep your gear ratio.


Bigcountry I would normally agree with you on this when pertaining to most machines, I don't however with the Hawkeye. The new Polaris clutch design for this machine is amazing to say the least. The Hawkeye has been tested with tires up to 25" without a noticeable power loss. They designed the clutch in such a way it makes up for the difference. Hence the reason for only 1 gear on it. It does not need low, when the power is needed the clutch adjust for it. I cannot explain it completely myself, but I have ridden it with oversize tires and read many test articles, its impressive!


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok the advancements in technology is starting to show I guess. But usually you would have to change your gear ratio to keep your power if you go to bigger tires.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

bigcountrysg said:


> Ok the advancements in technology is starting to show I guess. But usually you would have to change your gear ratio to keep your power if you go to bigger tires.


Or go with a good hi performance clutch kit......doubt there available for the Hawkeye, but they probably will be soon. The hawkeye is getting good reviews, but I can't get over that goofy sabertooth look.....The whole Polaris lineup is nice, but the yneed somes serious cosmetic updates. 

I didn't realize the Hawkey had such little tires...too small imo for a utility quad but I'm sure they serve their purpose. Larger tires are nice...I'm going to 26" or 27" AMS Swamp Fox's on mine....not worried about being able to turn them, I have power to spare.
If you like small framed machines, check out the Yamahas...the 400 (which does not carry the Grizzly nameplate like the rest of the line) is a small machine and has lots of features, and comes with ITP Mudlites on it...IRS, locking diff etc. Nice quad for a small unit.


----------

